# Fire belly newt set up



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

okie i think i'm going to change my set up. i would like a more natural looking tank for my newts. also i have had them a year now so i'm thinking more water? how deep? what kind of wood is used in tanks? do you have to treat it? also i'm using a fluval 1plus filter but i don't think its very good and would like to upgrade but with out upsetting my newts with the currents. anyone recomemnd a filter?

my tank is 2ftx1ft
this is my existing set up


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

that set up is perfect!


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol2: i may change afew things what filters do other people use? i was also thinking of upgrading the tank to a bigger one, i only have 2 newts atm i would like to add more but i am abit nervous as i don't want to upset/jepodise my current newts, i did have 4 to begin with. 1 refused to eat whatever i gave him, the 2nd escaped thanks to one of my cats and these two seem to be doing ok atm.


----------

